# Pool Filter Sand? Where can i get it?



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

i got mine from pool supply store (Leslie's). it's a 50 lbs bag for $8 or something, and i only get to use a few lbs of it for my 29 g. if you were closeby i would have given you mine for free.


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

Awesome! I will have to go get some! its just natural colored right?


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah it looks like what you see on the beach


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Is sandbox play sand comparable? Usually that can be found at hardware stores.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Pool and spa stores will have it. I have bought a 100lb bag of quartz sand for the same price from an industrial supply store. Pool filter sand is quartz sand as well. 

Play sand is generally not quartz sand, but usually works. It is often river sand and varies according to where is is quarried.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Play sand inclludes too much very fine sand that makes the substrate pack down too much. Filter sand has to stay open to water flow through it, with a foot or more thickness of the sand bed, so it is perfectly sized for aquarium sand. It also can't alter pool water chemistry, again consistent with our needs.


----------



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

I always got mine from Ace hardware... You can take a look at my albums if your interested in seeing what it looks like submerged.


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

Do i need to do anything to prepare it? or can i just use it like i do sand made for aquariums? also will a 50 lb bag be enough for my 40 breeder?


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

50lb was enough for my 40g 36" * 14" to do about 2" thick all over with a little left over. This was the first time i have used it and i cant decide what i like more fine black gravel or sand, it looks great under water


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

There are a few different colors of pool filter sand. They all work the same as far as pool filters are concerned so you will find that pool supply stores are not consistent with what they stock....they buy what is the best price.

I use US Silica Lighthouse sand.

You can see my tanks with sand here...

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedTank_gallery.aspx


As a matter of fact, i bought it many years ago and couldnt find it in stores for a few years. When i finally found it again, i bought 400lbs of it

jB


----------

